# High fever - what to do???



## JASMAK

My son's temperature is 40.9 (104.9). Does he need to see a doctor? He really doesn't have any other symptoms.


----------



## hellohefalump

I'd be worried he might have a febrile convulsion with a temparature that high. So yes, see a doctor


----------



## RachA

Definitely see a Dr. The general rule is that if it goes over 103 you should see the Dr. If he has a temperature that high then he is fighting something even if there are no other signs.


----------



## JASMAK

So hubby took him in. They said his throat was really red and they took a swab. Fever reduces took his fever down and now he feels like eating...so we shall see. Apparently the doctors are going to call if the swab comes back positive for anything.


----------



## RachA

Poor thing - hope he feels better soon and that the swab comes back fine.


----------



## JASMAK

Well, his fever went up again so hubby had to give him more meds.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hope he is ok now. I remember when my son was 3 (now 20) was over 104 with fever .I put him in a warm bath and it went down right away. I took him to the doc and everything was fine. I was told and it worked for me a warm bath not to hot or cold works in lowering the fever. Hope he feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## sabby52

My son has had a fever of 39.3 for about 3/4 days now, I contacted my doctor and was told unless he become very ill suddenly or was hard to waken then let things be, he said a fever has a job to do and the rules on a fever has changed, before they would try to bring the fever down but now they let it be and just treat with paracetamol. This is the 4th day Dec has been spiking and at the min it is back up to 39, I am just treating it with paracetamol every 4-6 hours. xx


----------



## JASMAK

Forgot to update that he had strep throat. He is starting to do better. He had big gobs of pus on his tonsils/throat. He barely complained of a sore throat!!


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm glad you've found out what's wrong, and hope he gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------

